# What is everyone packing for CCW



## natemil373

I just wanted to know what everyone who has a CCW is packing. No CCW? Thats OK, what do you use for home defense? I usually carry a Baretta 92 9mm w/ 15 round mag loaded with Gold Dot +P hollow points. I can get by with this large of a gun concealed becuase I usaully wear a suit to work. Sucks to wear a suit, but great for concealment. During summertime or when dressed lighter I carry a Kahr PM9 9mm loaded with Gold Dots as well. I generally will carry 1 extra mag with this gun because it only holds 7 rounds. In the trunk of both cars and in my bedroom I have Wilson Combat 12 Guages built off of Rem 870's. They are loaded with Federal 3" 00 Buckshot with Federal Vital Shok slugs on the stocks shellholder. In the event that more firepower would be needed (don't laugh, remember something recent called Katrina) I have a Mini-30 and Kal-Tech semi auto .223 that should fit the bill quite nicely. My wife carries a Kahr PM9 in her purse as well as having a fairly intimate knowledge of the Wilson Combat 12 gauges. Anyways, I was just curious as to what everyone is packing.


----------



## TN.Frank

Ruger KP-95 with 15, 135gr. Federal "Personal Defence" loads in the mag. It's kind of a Poor Mans Glock, LOL. :beer:


----------



## JustAnotherDog

Glock 27 w/nite sights & Federal 165 Tactical in Uncle Mikes or Fobus kydex type holster

or

Glock 22 C with M3 light on rail in Fobus holster


----------



## 94silverado

I can't Carry yet because i am not eighteen but in a couple of months it will be a Smith & Wesson Sigma .40S&W with Federal Personal defense i have done my shoping hehe even know which holster i'm gonna get.


----------



## natemil373

On a similar note, how many rounds is the minumum that you keep at your house in case the crap hits the fan. I generally wont fall below 200 .223 and 200 7.62-39. I don't necessarily keep alot of handgun ammo on hand for this purpose because if things got that bad I would only be using them to fight to my rifles, although I generally have a substancial amount anyways since I shoot nearly every day. I also keep a fairly large amount on hand for my other high power rifles that are more suitable to long range shooting then my Kal Tech and Mini-14. I don't keep a large amount of buckshot and slugs on hand intentionally either although I generally have quite a few, but I do keep alot of game size shotshells (case of 250) that would be handy for small game in a survival situation. I guess that I just expect and prepare for the worst and hope for the best. As you can probably already imagine I have a substancial stash of everything that it would take for my family to survive for a long time in the event of an emergency. Included in this list are sub-zero mummy bags, 200 gallons of water, a generator with 100 gallons of gas that I rotate to keep fresh every 3 months, 20 cords of firewood, two propane burners as well as 10 propane tanks, a months supply of medicine normally taken, enough Cipro to treat my family, enough dry ration food to last 2 weeks, and several other things that woul be necessary to our survival. Better safe than sorry I say.


----------



## Bore.224

Beretta 92 loaded with 115 grn FMJ. Home defence weapon is a Winchester 1200 Defender loaded with 2 1/4 inch #1 buckshot. and of coarse 1 fist of Iron and one of Steele.


----------



## Remington 7400

Springfield 1911 .45 ACP loaded with 200 grain Gold dots
OR
Rock Island Armory 1911 .45 ACP with 200 grain Gold dots

For home defense, Mossberg 500(with riot barrel) loaded with 3 inch Mag Federal #1 buck.
And the above 2 pistols are always were I can get to them. 
Gun safe in the corner of my bed room.

I pity the fool who messes with me. 

:sniper:


----------



## cya_coyote

well, kansas idiots will not vote in conceal carry yet, so i go standard... used to be a rossi 971 357 with pmc star-fires... right now i have a ruger new model blackhawk 357, 6 1/2" and still have 1 box of the starfires... will have to change rounds soon, can't find the starfires anymore...

also, i am thinking about going back to a rossi 971. the single action i really do like, but the long barrel is not very speed friendly... accurate, but not fast handling!

hopefully we can join the ranks of concealed carriers soon... but not holding my breath...

:sniper:


----------



## natemil373

cya coyote- Yeah that skinks, I think there are only a handfull of states that are still prohibiting concealed carry. In my home state of OH, they just passed it 2-3yrs ago. I used to live in Columbus, the state capital, but they passed a bill a year or two ago that prohibits even owning a semi-auto handgun. That is one of the main reasons that I moved out of that area. I feel that this is one of the worst violation of rights (other than the crap that happens in Kaliforia) in this country. I will not move for this reason again, the only way way that I will surrender my firearms is if they are pried from my cold dead hands.


----------



## huntin1

Sig 229 40 S&W

How much ammo? Lots!   :sniper:

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Smith and Wesson 4", 500 mag Stainless, doesn't matter which grain bullet that's in it, there all good. :lol:


----------



## Dave_w

Here in NY, the age is 21 for CCW. Home defense is a "shorty" Mossberg Persuader loaded with simple buckshot. CCW pistol of choice would have to be an S&W revolver chambered in .38+P. I still have to take a long look through all the loads and pick one out.

Of course, the judge will stamp "for hunting and target use only" on the permit, which is theoretically against the law, but...welcome to the People's Republik of New York.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

No CCW yet. But NC is an open carry state.

For the house:

S&W Model 29 .44 mag. Loaded with 200 grain XTP handloads, somehwere in the vicinity of 1600 fps. The wife really likes this one and prefers that I leave it at home when out of town. Probably because she has only shot it with my plinking loads. 

For me when out and about and the house:

Browning Hi-Power stainless in that wimpy 9mm caliber. 147 gr. Federal Hydra-Shoks. I love my Hi-Power. It is old school. It fits me better than most double stackers as I have small hands.......... 

................and yes, I do know what they say about guys with small hands. oke:

For future use when CCW is obtained:

Probably the Kel-Tech .380. So very small. Yet a good punch for its size.

Ammo? Yep, got plenty of that. Just need to add a semi auto rifle to the mix in case the crap hits the fan. I am thinking some thing along the lines of the FN-FAL or an AR-10. Just gotta love those .308s!


----------



## MOGLEY

Dan wesson 1911 45 acp. and for the home and bedroom, everything else I have !! It is where I keep my stuff. Ammo .... a case of this a case of that. 12 ga, 45 acp hollow points, 38 +P.


----------



## People

For home defense I use a 870 with 4shot hand loads and a Glock 19 incase I can not get to the shotgun. Would like to use the 15 but you know how the cops are about those guns.


----------



## DecoyDummy

S&W Model 624 3" round butt. Not too large on a rather large guy ... a small person might have a hard time carrying it concealed.

The Wife as a S&W Model 640 2" round butt ...


----------



## DoubleD1

cya_coyote
Another bill is being voted on now in KS. The last one passed two years ago, but Gov Sebelius vetoed it. The KSRA is distributing post cards to mail to her this year. She'll still veto, hopefully they'll have enough to override her veto this time. 
However, she is up for re-election soon. The left will do anything to get votes. 
D1


----------



## Bore.224

Heck we allow CCW in Massachusetts a place ware you cannot currently buy a glock handgun bran new. I thought we were bad. :-?


----------



## Cleankill47

Here in GA, you can't carry concealed, or even possess a handgun until you're 21, but for when I _do_ get my CCW, I have lined up a Rossi six-inch stainless steel .357 Mag revolver, which I'll have loaded with .38+P Extreme Shock Fang Face ammo, and a Glock 23 in .357 Sig, which will also be loaded with the Fang Face ammo. I'll always have the Extreme-Shocks, some Glasers, and some of the new Barnes XPB all-copper X-bullets, found at:
http://www.barnesbullets.com/prodxpb-pistol.php

Federal also factory loads the Barnes XPB bullets, I believe...

A gun I'll buy myself when I get enough for it would be the Taurus CIA 850 models in .38+P, namely this one: http://www.taurususa.com/products/produ ... y=Revolver

I've also got a few .22 revolvers waiting for my 21st birthday, and I know they're not the best defense round, but the first rule of gunfighting is "Have a gun", and they'll most likely be small-game hunting/pest control guns anyway.

For the house, right now I have a Remington 870 Express Magnum that stays loaded with double-ought buckshot and a full choke. Soon I hope to have a Mossberg 500 Persuader with a pistol-grip stock, and a High-Point Carbine in 9mm Luger or .40 S&W. (I know, it's cheap, being only $175, but I hear good things, and 50 rounds in bulk is $5.50, so it's some good fun if nothing else. I might even get one of their pistols, being only $100, I might get a few, but I'll be sure to have my Glock first, you know?)

And that's my :2cents:


----------



## Scooter

I carry a Para Ordinance Tac Four in 45 ACP(what else is there?)loaded with either 230gr Gold Dots or 200gr Hornady XTP's.


----------



## MarineCorps

In texas you can carry a concealed weapon when you are 21. If you are in the military can you carry one at age 18?


----------



## Gun Owner

I dont carry concealed as I do not yet have my permit, but I plan on qualifying with both of my pistols. One is an old model .357 Blackhawk, and the other is a hammerless Taurus 617 also in .357 mag. The blackhawk is a bit big, but in a shoulder holster under a coat it conceals rather nicely. I've got kids, and my biggest scare is penetrating walls. I plan on doing some personal research on some of the new frangible ammo so Im not as worried to break out the pistol in my home. But untill I see for myself how they act around drywall and what they can do to a turkey, I keep them in the safe loaded with Gold Dots.

For around the house, I prefer to us the Mossy 500 with a 2 1/2'' #4. There have been times where I've felt it necessary to be prepared for more than my shotgun can deliver, so in those cases, with my kids in my room with me, I keep my SKS and a handfull of stripper clips handy.


----------



## fireman299

I carry a GLOCK 20 10mm. 15 round clip with night sights. with the lasermax internal laser sight

for the home I use a AR-15 with 100round beta mag. oh yeah with lighting link installed lol. and 2 cases of ammo.

BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## Scoonafish

Sig P220 (.45), 165 grain hydro shoks.


----------



## bukn77

GLOCK 22 and 1911 KIMBER 45ACP both with night sights


----------



## mr.trooper

For now?

Colt Commando Special With Pachmayr compacs, loaded with 148gr cast lead bullets

Eventualy?

Springfield XD 45 4", with 165gr EFMJ


----------



## toolbox

Presently I carry two Glock 30's. When I pick up my second Glock 29, I will be carrying two Glock 29's.


----------



## Casca

Kimber Tactical Pro 2.
200 gr Hornady XTP


----------



## jswanson

Kimber Pro CDP II 8)


----------



## Hammerdown

Hello
I used to Carry a S&W-J-frame stainless revolver. It does not take long to see they even get heavy and bothersome in a daily carry situation. The weather where I live is very Hot and Humid in the summer. This alone made me switch to a Kel-Tec P-32 for summer carry in a small pocket holster as it does not print and can supply me with 8 Rounds. In the winter I switch to shoulder rig a factory S&W one to be precise, and carry a classic model 37 Air-Weight cheif special. This weighs about the same as my Kel-Tec and packs enough punch with .38 special cartridges. In house Bedroom protection consists of.. A Watchfull Bull Dog, He is a special kind of Watch dog, as he was born Deaf, but can actually sense movement Better than my other two Terrier's I Have that hear fine, and is the First to let me know something is Not Right during the Night. my daily carry piece sit's on the night stand during the night as well.If you happen to get Past "Ole Butch" I also have an Ithaca model 37 Pump 12 Gauge shotgun with the short deerslayer barrel loaded down with 5 round's of 000 Buck. Hammerdown.

"OLE-BUTCH"








"SUMMER CARRY"









"WINTER CARRY"


----------



## Chestnut

I carry a Kel-Tech P-3AT, and I like it. It goes in a jean pocket and stays there without being obvious.



Robert A. Langager said:


> For future use when CCW is obtained:
> 
> Probably the Kel-Tech .380. So very small. Yet a good punch for its size.


You will love it, but be aware that they jam easily (at least mine does) unless you keep it clean AND hold it tight. Put at least a couple hundred rounds through it as soon as possible, and learn what it takes to pop it into battery if it doesn't quite lock up. Very important. That being said, after 400 or so rounds through it, mine shoots and cycles acceptably well, and I can keep it on an apple box at 25 feet, freehand.

Yes, that is not exactly impressive accuracy, but with such tiny sights so close together, i'm proud of it.

Home defense is Grandpa's old Webley in .38 S&W and an old Western Field pump with some equally old high brass #2's. No making fun now- I'm the sole support for a family of 4, and still in college. Expensive guns coming soon... :toofunny:


----------



## Hammerdown

Hello Chestnut
I heard the Kel-Tec .380's had a Jamming problem. I bought the P-32 because of that. I can safely say, This pistol has not jammed once. It was used when I bought it, and I have fired at least 250 Rounds through it. I also did not like how it shot 2" low, so handloaded 85 grain XTP Hornady bullets and 2.3 grains of bullseye powder. This raised the point of impact to the center of the ten ring and upped the Velocity with No ill effects.Some say hollow points cause jamming, so I seated the 85 grainer's the same depth as the 71's and have had zero problems. Hammerdown


----------



## Chestnut

The problem with my 380 (and probably the rest of them) was that the cartrige being fed pushes the barrel forward with just enought pressure to bind it in the slide. The cartrige is in the chamber, but the barrel is not locked and the slide is 1/8 to 3/8 of an inch back. Popping the end of the barrel allows it to lock up nicely, but I can't reccomend that with a chambered cartrige! :x 
With good cleanings and more shooting though, it has seemed to work in and I don't have the problem any more, unless I'm limpwristing. And that's a problem for almost all recoil operated autos.


----------



## Whelen35

In summer I cary the kel-tek 380 and have had no problems with mine. Mine is the second generation and I think they hase fixed a lot of the wearing in that wes needed with the first series. In the winter I cary either a colt combat comander in 45 acp, or my other one in 38 super, or a glock 19. It depends on what type of clothing I will be wearing that day. I will not cary a 380 or 32 in the winter months as I don't feel that they will get into "meat" if heavy winter clothing is being in the picture. I also will load the first 3 or 4 rounds of a clip with ball and hollowpoints for the rest. If I need to get through several layers of clothing, ball seems the best suited to me. If they arn't down or at least slowed down after that, then I am going to slow them down with hits to legs, or if need be stop it all together with hear and sholders. I have carried a walther ppk in 32 for a time, but the kel-tek is so light and if it rusts or gets a bit beat up, I still can have tow of them for the price of one walther. Shoot what you cary until it is just automatic point and fire and hit where you want, and if you ever need it, it will just work without effort.


----------



## predator14

*

i carry a glock 36 45acp with 230 gold dots also two extra mags only 7rds :sniper:

*


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70

Stepped over to a S&W 19 .357 2.5" or a Taurus 65 .357 with a 3". Traded off the Glock 36 and the SA XD45 service.

For the times when things can't be showing: NAA 22mag revolver.


----------



## Night_Sailor

Hammerdown said:


> Hello
> This alone made me switch to a Kel-Tec P-32 for summer carry in a small pocket holster as it does not print and can supply me with 8 Rounds. Hammerdown.
> 
> I've been carrying a Kel Tek P-32 for a long time. I usually only carry it with four or five rounds in it to keep it extra light. Same for my Colt Light Weight Officers. With 4 rounds of hollow points it is the lightest big caliber semi-auto around. Back to the Kel Tek. I like that funky color on yours.
> 
> I would like to put a laser sight on each of the two guns mentioned. I have others I carry at times. Once for fun I loaded up with all the guns I could comfortable carry concealed and visited a friend who carry's. I had two shoulder holsters, a spine in the belt holster--all 45 acp's including a Gold Cup, and about five other pocket pistols in .22 and .32. My buddy is still talking about that day. I'd actually totally forgot about the incident until he reminded me. Now it seems he talks about it all the time--so I'm undecided if it was a good idea or not. It was funny, but I'd rather people not know that I carry. Believe it or not, it was not that uncomfortable to carry the 45's in cooler weather. I set my lumbar support on the drivers seat in the pickup to minimum and I can drive with the spine holster filled.
> 
> The bottom line is the Kel Tek is so light you will literally forget where you put it. I can drop my pants on the floor and it won't go thud. I have to be careful to think about it all the time--just to keep track of it. Everyone should have one of these. I carry it everywhere, even when I carry something bigger.
> 
> I also have a .22 NA that I carry in the small pocket of my jeans. People think the wood butt of a knife sticking out. No one every suspects it is a 5 shot .22 revolver. I've walked by policemen and not been noticed. Some blue jeans have the "small pocket" a bit bigger than average--then I can pretty much get the whole thing in there.
> 
> Interesting thread. For those who don't know about it check out packing.org. Advice there helped me get licensed in about 30 states. I can't remember exactly how many. Each year I try to add another state or two. Merry Christmas, and tell your wife or girlfriend you want a Kel Tek or two for Christmas.


----------



## Hammerdown

Hello Night_Sailor
I Bought that one with it's Tourquoise color. I have dyed my Wifes Hot Pink, and Learned of it in The Kel-Tec forum. Here is a link to that site that explains a lot more about Kel-Tec's if you did not know one existed. Take care, Hammerdown.
http://www.ktog.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi


----------



## Night_Sailor

Hammerdown said:


> Hello Night_Sailor
> I Bought that one with it's Tourquoise color. I have dyed my Wifes Hot Pink, and Learned of it in The Kel-Tec forum. Here is a link to that site that explains a lot more about Kel-Tec's if you did not know one existed. Take care, Hammerdown.
> http://www.ktog.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi


I forgot to mention. One problem I have with the Kel Tek P-32 is that when I carry it in my pocket I tend to trip the magasine release. Which is not a big problem because I'm aware of that tendency. Do you have the same problem?


----------



## Hammerdown

> Which is not a big problem because I'm aware of that tendency. Do you have the same problem?


Hello
*At Times*, But I have grown used to it, and *automatically check this when I put my hand down in my Pocket by Pushing down on the Clip*. Regards, Hammerdown


----------



## WoodstockDoug

I generally pocket carry my Rohrbaugh when I'm out, and my night stand gun is a Glock 17 with a laser/light combo on the tactical rail and 17 rounds in the magazine.

If the excrement hits the fan, I will break out my Kel-Tec Sub2000 which takes the same magazines as the Glock 17, and I have several 33 round magazines that go in both the Glock and the Sub2000.

I have often carried my Kel-Tec P32 as well.


----------



## Sixgunner

Glock 19 loaded with Cor-Bon 125gr +P JPH or Federal 124gr Expanding Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Chestnut

Night_Sailor said:


> I forgot to mention. One problem I have with the Kel Tek P-32 is that when I carry it in my pocket I tend to trip the magasine release. Which is not a big problem because I'm aware of that tendency. Do you have the same problem?


Do you carry it in a holster of some kind? I for one would never carry it without one. I DON'T want to put a .355 projectile through my right testicle while putting it in my pocket!


----------



## Night_Sailor

> Hello
> *At Times*, But I have grown used to it, and *automatically check this when I put my hand down in my Pocket by Pushing down on the Clip*. Regards, Hammerdown


I was hoping there might be a fix for the *magazine release problem*. Oh well, I can live with it.

Do you know if there is a laser sight for the P-32? That would make an anemic round like this a bit more effective.

What do you use for ammo in the P-32? I've been using *Silvertips* which seem to be 100% reliable on feeding, and I've never had a dud--not that I shoot this gun all that much.


----------



## Hammerdown

> Do you know if there is a laser sight for the P-32? That would make an anemic round like this a bit more effective. What do you use for ammo in the P-32?


Hello Night_Sailor
I have found that Hand Loading will greatly increase the Potential of this round. The Factory Sights Suck, and Low hit's are commion using factory ammo. Currently I am using 2.0 Grains of Bullseye and a Hornady 85 Grain XTP. This Stopped the Common Low Point of Aim hit's I was getting using Ball 71 FMJ Factory Ammo. It raised the Point of Impact a full 2" By increasing the Velocity, and as long as you seat the Bullet the same depth as the factory 71 Grain FMJ Feeding is smooth and Problem free. I have heard there is an offering of Laser sights from Kel-Tec, but the ones I saw with this had it Mounted under the barrel and it takes away the easy Pocket carry issue for me, making the gun Now too Big to Pack comfortable so I went with improving the round, and correcting the Low point of impact issue, that Plagued it with Factory ammo..


----------



## Night_Sailor

Chestnut said:


> Do you carry it in a holster of some kind? I for one would never carry it without one. I DON'T want to put a .355 projectile through my right testicle while putting it in my pocket!


Funny thought, but not a worry for me. It is a DAO gun. I've carried mine for years and the only issue I can see is the magasine release.

I wouldn't worry a bit about the gun going off. First of all I carry it with just four rounds all in the clip. I'm not looking to take on a gang. I'd rather run than fight--it is just that i'm getting older and can't run any more. Anyway, four rounds makes for a total wt of 8 oz!

I figure I'll have time to chamber a round if I need it. If I'm in a situation that seems risky, or potentially risky, I chamber a round in my car before I get out, and keep my hand on it in my pants pocket. This strategy works for me--I recommend it. The gun is small enough that you can chamber a round without anyone knowing what you are doing if you are careful to turn away from observers. I remove it from my pocket, chamber a round and put it back in so fast you'd have to know what I was doing to tell what I was doing. Later on, back in my car, I'll pull the clip and cycle the round out onto the passenger seat, and it's ready to go back in the clip.

I've never had to use my P-32, but a couple of times I've been approaced by needy-zero's looking for an easy mark. I managed to scare they off with a confident look. It was the confidence of having a loaded gun, in my hand, in my pocket ready to use.

I don't use a holster. The P-32 is a ladies purse gun! It is not a serious sidearm. It neither needs or deserves a holster. A holster just gets in the way.

I do worry that it prints through my pants. To compensate for this I shove a wadded up handkerchief in the bottom of my pocket to disguise the shape of the gun. When I do this, it is difficult to tell what I have in my pockets. Lighter weight pants won't conceal it as well. I've used a second handkerchief with those. A laser sight might make a more square shape and less obvious. I'm considering getting one for the gun, and possibly switching to a all black gun--the stainless slide looks cool, but it probably less practical for concealed carry.

For me, part of getting really dressed up, is to carry my favorite gun--which means a good holster. When I dress up in formal attire, I'm healed in my nicest COLT LT WT Officer, or even, belief it or not, I sometimes carry my COLT Gold Cup--either one in a shoulder holster--which I find somewhat uncomfortable, but the best for accessibility and concealment. The LT WT is pretty impressive also. I carry it with four rounds also. I can't remember the weight, but .45 ACP weigh about .75 to .8 Oz each--so a full clip is heavy! With 4 rounds of ball, mine weighs 30 ounces. That is light for a .45 ACP but quite heavy compared to the P-32. which is about 1/4 the weight of the Colt.

I feel safest carrrying the Gold Cup because I can hit a knat's whisker with that gun. I have practiced enough with hostage targets to know that I can put 100 out of 100 rounds in your right eye at combat distances. I don't carry it if the evening will be very long as the weight on one side gets to be a burden. I wish open carry were more acceptable, I'd carry the Gold Gup on my hip and the P-32 in my pocket as a backup.

Think about it. If you are in a social situation with friends around you and you need to use a gun, you do not want to hit a friend. That is when you do not want a joke of a gun like the P-32. It has a purpose and that is every day defense in public, generally when you are away from friends, family, and crowds--where it gives you the edge you need to survive. If you ever do need a gun in a social environment, you need power and precision, and maximum concealment.

I like in the pants, spine holsters too--mostly for winter use. They are easy to get on and off and allow you to carry a serious sidearm. I have a number of other holster permanently mounted in concealed locations that I don't use for carry. I find lots of these on sale in unsorted boxes at sporting goods stores. I don't mind drilling holes in a $5 holster for mounting under desks and tables for example. Mostly I use holsters to protect guns in my gun safe.

Back to the P-32. The P-32 just works better for every day use, including the hottest summer days when it's just too hot to wear much clothing. I slip it into my cargo shorts and forget about it. It is a night and day difference in comfort. If you plan to carry every single day, without exception, like I do, then you really only have one choice--the P-32. Everyone should have one. Obviously, you would want something better stashed in your car for serious social work.

While I admit it's a ladies purse gun, it's advantage in size and weight make it my top choice, bar none, for concealed carry. It is far better to carry something you will carry every day, than to be caught out without a gun because it was too uncomfortable to carry.


----------



## WoodstockDoug

To each their own. I would never carry a gun in my pocket without a holster. I don't want the barrel clogging with pocket lint, I don't want the trigger exposed, and I want to know that the gun will stay oriented upright in my pocket, rather than flopping around any which way.

I carry my P32 in a Ron Graham sharkskin Kentucky holster and my Rohrbaugh in a Ron Graham Zulu holster, that can double as a belt holster when I want it to.

The only gun I carry without a holster is my Glock 17, but that is because :
a) I never carry it concealed... it is my nightstand/home defense gun
b) with the tactical light and laser on it, it doesn't fit in many holsters, and although I have one kydex holster that will hold it with the accessories, it isn't comfortable for me
c) I installed a belt clip on it, so I can carry it on my belt without a holster, even on my bathrobe belt, and
d) I never carry a round in the chamber, because the trigger pull is so absurdly light on the gun, I don't trust it with a round chambered. If something goes bump in the night, I'm prepared to rack the slide before I can use it.

For my pocket guns, though, I just consider a holster to be necessary.


----------



## nuke44

I carry a Glock Model 27 (.40 S & W) with with Pearce extended grip 10 rd. magazines in an Uncle Mike's inside the waist band holster, loaded with Federal Hydro-Shock 180 gr. JHP. Truck gun is a Beretta Model 92 in 9mm. Tackle box gun is a double barreled Bond Arms snake slayer derringer in .410/.45. although I use it exclusively with .410. More than a few South Georgia cotton mouths (nasty-tempered bastards) have met their demise with that derringer.

As far as ammo goes I store only .40 S & W, 9mm ,and 12 ga. rounds in the house. (At least 200 rds. each for the .40 and the 9mm, and 50 in 12 ga. for my Remington 870 tactical shotgun.) In the storage building out back I have approx. 3000 rds, in quite a few different calibers ranging from .22 LR to .375 H&H to .45-70, stored in dessicated metal ammo boxes.


----------



## Big A

Kimber Tactical Pro. 200gr g-dots


----------



## wurgs

Springfield XD40 with trijicon night sights, hydroshok 180 grain for carry and a Baretta 92 fs 9mm for the night stand.


----------



## huntin1

I added a 45ACP this spring,

Sig of course, P220 stuffed with Winchester Ranger 230 grn +P's

huntin1


----------



## omegax

My carry gun is a KelTec PF-9. I like pocket carry. It's a 9mm, but it's still pretty small. It's only slightly larger than the much more expensive compact Kahr. Wicked little kick to it, but I'm used to it. I have a carry holster for my 1911, but that's just too darn bulky. I'd like to get a small, hammerless .38 snubbie though... they may be a little thicker, but the outline of a revolver isn't square so it's even tougher to see in a pocket.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

I have added a CZ-82 in 9x18 Makarov to the collection. It is nice and small, but has a 12+1 capacity. It is now my carry piece, loaded with 95gr. Hornady XTPs.


----------



## ranger7

I have 3 main levels (sizes) of CCW. The biggest is 13 +1 .45 ACP Glock 21. The mid size is 10+1 .45 ACP Taurus PT-145 Millenium Pro. The smallest regular carry is 5 rounds of .38 Spl +P in a S&W 442 or 642 AirWeight hammerless revolver. Which one (or two) I carry depends on perceived risk level and what I can conceal in the clothes I have on at the time.

I also have "extreme" levels - extra small is .32 ACP or 9mm Kel Tec P-32 or PF-9. The extra large is 30+1 rounds of .223 in a Kel Tec PLR-16. Since my License To Carry in PA covers all handguns, I can carry the PLR-16 concealed (single point attachment sling under an overcoat) or loaded in my car. In PA it is unlawful to carry a long gun loaded in a car with or w/o a License to Carry. So the PLR-16 is the most firepower I can carry loaded in my vehicle. I rarely, if ever, carry the extreme levels but they're available to me if needed.


----------



## tigerdog

I carry a KelTec PF-9 also. It is a nice little pocket gun. Before getting it, I too often didn't carry due to difficulty/discomfort concealing. Sometimes the PF-9 is still a little more than I like to have in my pocket. Does anyone have any holster recommendations to use with it?


----------



## Susquash

I have carried concealed for over 30 years. My most recent carry gun is a Glock 30 .45 ACP in a Desantis "TuckThis" IWB. In the summer I carry a S&W Model 49 .38 SPL snubby in a Galco Second Amendment IWB. In the past I have also carried an AMT Back-Up .380 in a custom rear pocket holster but after a while it wore the gun imprint on my jeans. In the winter when wearing a coat I may carry my AMT Hardballer .45 ACP or my Sig 226 9mm in either an IWB holster or OWB holster.


----------

